

What data-provider(s) does Siri use? - psychotik

In all this talk about iPhone 4S and Siri, I haven't read anything about the data source/services that Siri uses to 'answer' questions. Some articles seem to imply Yelp, but I'm not sure if that's the only one or not.<p>Anyone have an authoritative answer for what data sources/services drive Siri?
======
profitbaron
Here are some of the data-partners that Siri uses:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110716075235/http://siri.com/ab...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110716075235/http://siri.com/about/partners)

